# الوصايه العشر لحياه زوجيه سعيده



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الوصايا العشرة لحياة زوجية هانئة وسعيدة​ 


ان بيت الزوجية مكان مقدس، له حرمته التي يجب على الزوجين الحفاظ على مكانتها وصيانتها . 
ومهما كانت مقومات هذا البيت وهذه الحياة فلا يمكن ان تخلو من بعض العوارض الطارئة، والتي قد تتسبب في بعض الأحيان في حصول نقاش بين الزوجين، لفكرة ما أو خلاف حول موضوع ما، ولكن شريطة ألا يصل بهما الأمر إلى خلاف جوهري.
ولكي يدوم الحب، وتتقد جذوة ناره، ويفيض هناء وسعادة، على الزوجين ان يلتزما بهذه الوصايا العشر. ​

ابتعدا عن مسببات الغيرة. 
إذا عاتب أحدكما الآخر، فبرفق ولين، وبالصراحة التي لا تؤلم.​
تناسيا منغصات الماضي ان كان هناك منغصات، ولا يذكر احدكما الآخر بدفين الذكريات ومؤلمها.​
غلفا حبكما بالخيال، لان الحقيقة أحياناً، تجرد الحب من لذته وبهجته.​
ليكن الاحترام دستوركما، فبقدر ما يحترم أحدكما الآخر بقدر ما يزداد حبه له.​
.​
كل حياة لا تخلو من مشاكل، فاتركا للزمن حل المشاكل العارضة، والتي لا ينجح حبكما في حلها حتى لا تفسد سعادتكما.​
الراحة في التغيير والتجديد، فحاولا أن تجددا دائماً في مظاهر حياتكما حتى لا يتسرب اليها الضيق والملل، ويهدما هيكل الحب الذي تقيمان فيه.​
كل إنسان منا يخطأ، فحاولا أن لا يحصى كل واحد منكما أخطاء الآخر وكأنه عداد، فالتسامح ضروري لاستمرارية الحب الذي جمع بينكما.​
الحياة اليومية مليئة بالمشاغل، فلا تتركا مجالاً للبعد بينكما، ولا بأس ان كان بعداً قصير المدى، على ان تتخلله هنيهات قصيرة تتبادلان فيها كلمات الشوق، والمحبة وانتظار زوال أسباب البعد الطارئ.​
منقول​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

نصايح حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى ومفيده ياريت الكل يعمل بيها
ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> نصايح حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى ومفيده ياريت الكل يعمل بيها​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى
على النصائح الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على النصائح الرائعة
> 
> مودتى​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> الوصايا العشرة لحياة زوجية هانئة وسعيدة​
> 
> 
> ان بيت الزوجية مكان مقدس، له حرمته التي يجب على الزوجين الحفاظ على مكانتها وصيانتها .
> ...





موضوع
 فى منتهى الروعه  شكرا ليكى  صلى لاجلى


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع
> فى منتهى الروعه شكرا ليكى صلى لاجلى


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------

